# Farm Facebook Pages?



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi!

So I recently made a facebook page for my farm:
https://www.facebook.com/TwistedVinesFarm?ref=tn_tnmn

So far its been really slow going getting people to like it....etc (if you guys feel like liking it that would be much appreciated, thanks ) Do any of you guys have facebook pages for your farms? If so, do you find its actually helpful in selling goats...ect? Any tips for getting people to view it?


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Also, add the links to your FB pages into your replies and I will like them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry, not on facebook.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/kw.farms.9?ref=tn_tnmn It's not a "page" though.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not at the selling stage but I think it would be helpful to buyers to have a farm page link in your ads (like Craigslist) to check out when shopping for a goat. My farm page link is at the bottom of my post somewhere


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a farm page. There has been a little potential buyer interest, but mostly it's just newsy stuff to remind people that you exist.  So it probably helps, but I rely most on my website and Craigslist.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't found our facebook page to help with sales much yet but it also hasn't hurt it either. 
There is a link in my signature line to our facebook page.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/JaLynDairyGoats Heres mine..on my way to like yours..


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I am working on getting my facebook page more likes as well. So far I have just been liking other goat farm pages that are really popular and commenting on their posts. That way their fans see my comment and MIGHT go to my page and like it. BTW just liked your page Twisted Vines Farm 

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

thank you! I just liked yours as well.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just liked your page, your goaties are adorable. My page link is in my signature. I haven't sold anything from my page yet, but then again, haven't tried. My exposure is low. I have sold a scrub goat on a facebook farm sales page from my area of the country, and I bought my does off of craigslist.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

why thank you! I will like yours as well


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I liked both of yours!


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

I "liked" yours here is mine

https://www.facebook.com/FussBudgetFarm

I won't have my goats til spring tho


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Just liked the pages!


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. FussBudget I love your cover photo, the chicken looks so surprised.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

OK I went to everyone's FB page and liked them so please will ya all check mine out and like it for me..


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

here's my farm page, http://www.facebook.com/FlyingFeetsFarm . I have not really been using it for sales, I just want to keep everyone informed on the happenings of my goaties.


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

Cass said:


> Thanks guys. FussBudget I love your cover photo, the chicken looks so surprised.


Thanks!
My husband and I took that picture to promote a "Pot Luck" dinner at church.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We have a facebook page and also a website. On our website we have a facebook link so they can go from the website to facebook. My links are below. I will go and "like" yours.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Boop: https://www.facebook.com/ThreeHavensGoats?ref=hl


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

JaLyn you link doesnt work to get to your page


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Adams Acres
https://www.facebook.com/AdamsAcresTX


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

I have been working on our farm's facebook... http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Freckled-Farm/178374932210437


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

I liked everyone up to this point!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Taras-Rowdy-Kids/178205238886193 Here is mine


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Our page started out as a page for our glass blowing business but since we took time off to build a new studio and our farm I put mostly farm pictures on it until I can get photos of my husbands new work. I do get some bites for people wanting goats...I don't know if it counts but here it is -https://www.facebook.com/jackdaw.glass
Our isn't set up as a business page though..you have to send a friend request to see our pics.

I think FB is a good tool for getting your name out. I have a page for my dog grooming biz and it really has helped. PS I "liked" every ones page  Nice farms!


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

JUST made mine. Please like it and more to come! I am a newbie with 3 goats, but who knows what the future may bring! I have liked everyone so far. What a great thread idea!

http://www.facebook.com/LittlevilleCreekFarm?ref=hl


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

I liked everyone's page, I don't have a farm page, but maybe some day.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Kristina liked yours..


----------



## h3farm (Dec 28, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/H3StablesFarm?ref=hl this is our Farm Facebook Page. We do plan to sell through it...


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/JaLynDairyGoats?ref=ts&fref=ts heres mine..let me know stacy if this one works..I fixed it on my signature too..


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I was on my husbands fb page by accident so i may have liked some of ya all pages under him lol..i'm christy and he's jason..lol..let me know so i can like under my name so i can get updates on your pages..


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's ours https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hickory-Cove-Farm/269522266452743?ref=ts&fref=ts

Now I have to go back through here and like everyone that I haven't yet.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

This is ours http://www.facebook.com/OsgFarm
been try to 'like' under our farm name but I am still learning this one


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine is not a page ether its Joy Bell Farm link at the bottom of my post. Most everyone here ive already liked. I love my Facebook that's were most of my sales go thew. I list on Craigslist and have a website. But im so active on there thats were my sales seam to be. I even have a folder with each goats info on it lol. So i treat it like a blog webpage.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Got it now JaLyn


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay I just read this entire thread!I also liked everyone on Facebook! Now I get to spend hours looking at everyones pics and farms! 

http://www.facebook.com/bayouboergoats?ref=hl

Here is mine but I dont really use it alot for the farm.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I think i've liked everyone's page..if i didn't let me know..i will be liking it under my personal fb page..christy pitcher so if you didn't see me on your like list let me know ok..
Thanks Stacy


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's mine guys, I've liked a few of your pages already 
http://www.facebook.com/RedGateFarmDairyGoats


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine is in my sig but right now it is very slow go as its mostly for people who want to watch us go thru the rehabbing process as we turn this dump into a Sustainable farm with aquaponics & then ultimately offer free teachings, using the guest house to house people who want to live more "off the land"


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

I also went in and "liked" everyones pages to my farm page also! So I liked everyone twice as much! LOL!


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's mine ! I'll go like the others now  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Amandas-Mini-Goats/342538139147372?ref=hl


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I use mine to sell my equipment i make.
I find it pretty helpful as people can see prices all in one place and can see lots of pictures.
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> http://www.facebook.com/JaLynDairyGoats?ref=ts&fref=ts heres mine..let me know stacy if this one works..I fixed it on my signature too..


I just clicked on your link JaLyn and it worked fine !!

This is too weird I have been on the fence about asking for facebook 'likes' here for some time. I came here today and found this thread. Now I can get off that dang fence, it was getting uncomfortable up there !
Thanks so much Cass for creating this thread. There's a whole lotta 'liking' goin' on from what I've seen so far !!
I do have a farm and my facebook page is sorta kinda about my farm but not totally. Anyway, If anyone here would like to check it out, it is in my signature below. I'm 13 likes away from having the 30 required to see all my 'stuff'.
I know I keep saying this but you guys are the most polite bunch of people I have ever met on a forum !!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

animalfamily said:


> I do have a farm and my facebook page is sorts kinda about my farm but not totally. Anyway, If anyone here would like to check it out, it is in my signature below. I'm 13 likes away from having the 30 required to see all my 'stuff'.


What is the extra "stuff"? Im only 3 likes away


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I have liked everyone!!! Great pages!


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> What is the extra "stuff"? Im only 3 likes away


I don't know gg132 but I don't think it's anything in neon !!

....actually I think it's called "insights", whatever that is.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

animalfamily said:


> I don't know gg132 but I don't think it's anything in neon


Well... Then its pointless!!!!! Lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Only 2 more!!!
Thanks irish roots and mystica!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome!! I'm always hunting for likes!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

So the other day i got 30 likes and nothing changed 
Very disappointed


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

Here is my general farm page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Eriphos-Farm/110900439012266?ref=hl

And my page specifically for my Great Pyrenees:
http://www.facebook.com/EriphosFarmGreatPyrenees?ref=hl

If you set facebook to Use As your page, then "like," and then go through as yourself, it gets everyone twice the networking!


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Think I liked everyones...let me know if I missed you!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine is Thorson farms!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Just liked everyone I could find from previous three messages, and the insights are fun to look at bc you see how many of your likers viewed a post then how many others viewed (aka viral) and how many shares it got and so on! Also my mom and dad raise goats and longhorns so here's their page too it's heaven on earth ( I took their profile pic of the longhorn bull and the cover pic of the 3 calves!!)


----------



## tookaleapfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

I wrote all of the following and then decided that I should preface this post with a note that I'm a marketing geek -- I'm really passionate about telling stories that create awareness and drive interest. So this may be far more than anyone ever wanted to know...but I couldn't resist! 

The first question I'd ask if you're trying to grow your Facebook community is: what is your purpose and who is your audience? (OK, that's really two questions.) If you don't know what you're trying to achieve through your page, you're not likely to achieve it.

From personal experience, I believe that you need to use a variety of media/online environments that drive interest from different types of users that encounter you in different places...basically, I look at all of my online farm "presences" as different tools for telling a story.

I started off with a Web site and farm blog, which was originally designed just to share our adventure with friends and to give me a much-needed creative outlet. I linked new posts to my personal Facebook page (with about 250 friends), and I was surprised how quickly my readership grew beyond the folks I knew. (Use your analytics and insights! Oh, that's another whole post!) I posted regularly about life on the farm and made a point of including pictures and video. (With all of these types of online spaces, posting regularly and using visual stuff is key.)

Over time, my blog posts have tapered off in favor of the short-and-sweet Twitter or Facebook style of posting. This serves my needs better -- I'm shifting more to a business-oriented, marketing-focused use of my online presences, rather than the personal "creative outlet" purpose.

I maintain a total of four Facebook pages: my personal page; one for our farm; one for our viral video star, Buttermilk (she's far more popular than I am, with almost 10K friends!); and one for our community farmers' market. The trick with all but my personal page is to weave connections among them...and with other Facebook folks. 

As I said earlier, to weave these connections effectively, you need to know your purpose and audience -- whether you're looking for a local audience (say, to sell wethers or cheese), making connections with other goat lovers, etc. Just putting up a page without a clear sense of purpose and audience isn't likely to be hugely successful.

For example, Buttermilk's page has huge viewership, but the vast majority of her friends aren't local...so I don't use it as a tool to market our farm (well, I do some, but it's limited). Instead, I'm interested in building the Buttermilk brand and keeping that audience engaged in a variety of ways. Through Buttermilk, we do a lot of fundraising and public awareness -- we're using the page to educate people about goats, to support causes of importance to us, and to make people smile.

The farm page, however, is much more locally-focused...I use it to get folks out to the farm for events, into our town market, to share news about new babies (that hopefully someone locally will want to buy), etc. I cross-post with the community market page -- not necessarily about us, but about things that drive market interest and highlight our products (and those of other producers). For example, when garlic scapes were in season and one of our fellow market vendors had them coming out of their ears, I posted a recipe for scape and goat cheese pasta. Useful information -- not noise.

Based on those goals and audiences, find Facebook "friends" and cross-promote yourself like crazy, but without creating that "noise". In order to do that, you have to be a part of the partner's story. We've partnered with both local and national organizations -- "Buttermilk" helps to raise funds for Farm Sanctuary and, in turn, we get some cross-promotion and exposure support from them, allowing us to connect to their 92K friends. We work with a local animal rescue (they do fundraisers at our open houses) -- they post about their participation at our events on their Facebook page, which has a lot of local friends that aren't connected to our page. This has really helped to increase awareness of our farm (which is only two years old) and drive new "likes". THOSE likes are like gold, because it's a captive audience for marketing in the future -- cheese, goats, our holiday farm store, etc. I also use the local TV stations' pages, the Bangor Daily News, etc. to get word out about the farm and events here...it works pretty well!

You might also want to give Facebook advertising a try. On Facebook, you can target specific demographics (e.g., women in the 04730 zip code who like stuff related to animals) and place the ad just on those users' pages. You can set a daily threshold in terms of your cost, so there's limited risk. We were able to increase our page likes this way when we first got started -- I haven't had to do so much explicit advertising since I started doing the connection stuff described here.

I also recommend creating a YouTube channel and posting videos of the goats, with links in your Facebook page, Twitter posts (I don't tweet, but encourage others to!), blog posts, and again, cross-promoted in appropriate places. Our video of a baby goat knocking over her playmates went viral, and it's been featured in more places that I can count. Believe me, that was a once-in-a-lifetime stroke of luck...but you can drive a fair amount of traffic to your Facebook page (or whatever online presence you choose) from videos that get a much more modest number of hits. (And I'd be happy to share insights on the whole viral video experience and what I learned from that if anyone is interested.)

Getting to "scale" in the online world is a challenge -- but once you reach a tipping point in terms of viewership, a sort of "virality" kicks in that becomes somewhat self-sustaining. And that tipping point isn't a very high bar in a lot of cases.

Phew! Hopefully I didn't overwhelm anyone who is interested in this topic...we're a very small farm with limited resources for marketing, so we've had to figure out ways to get the word out in a cost-effective way. And I clearly love to think (and talk!) about this stuff -- happy to chat privately about anything here or other farm marketing issues!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Lakota Creek Ranch*

Here is my Facebook page for my goats

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lakota-Creek-Ranch/160116987371269


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

No more likes yet  I don't know how to link on my phone but search for my page Thorson farms and my parents page Heaven on Earth!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I liked thorson farms but there are about a million heaven on earth pages


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol yeah they are out of weatherby Missouri if tgat helps thanks for liking me!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

http://m.facebook.com/home.php?__user=1137210030#!/HeavenOnEarthRanch?__user=1137210030 
There is my parents page hope it worked


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

The link won't work for me =(


----------



## Whistle Creek Farm (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Whist...Dwarf-Goats-and-Newfoundlands/393299827356196
Here's mine.. Let me know what you think


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine is swickfamilyfarm


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is ours!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cottonwood-Croft/147213951974428


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Liked !


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

I have one for fun. Just to keep people updated and I guess I will eventually use it for selling kids. 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/ThornbushAcres


----------

